# Suche PIC -> Schriftrolle



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (2. Dezember 2001)

Hoi!

Ich suche jetzt schon seid bestimmt 4Stunden das Web nach einer Schriftrolle ab, die ich als Hintergrund für eine Website einseten könnte. Ich dahcte mir, dass ihr "Grafikprofis" mir bestimmt weiterhelfen könnt!

-Sie sollte folgende Kriterien erfüllen: Großgenug sein, um als HP Hintergrund zu dienen.
-Einigermaßen zerfleddert aussehen
-Nich beschriftet sein

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch Ahnuing, wo ich die herbekommen kann!

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## ..ooOOipOOoo.. (3. Dezember 2001)

Hoi!

Ich habe mir jetzt selbst etwas zurecht gebastelt. Ist zwar mehr ein Stück Pergament als eine Schriftrolle, aber was solls!

Trotzdem Danke für eure Mühen (habe gesehen, dass eine Menge Leute den Beitrag gehsen haben)!

Falls ihr auch mal soetwas brauchen solltet: http://ip-web.hn.org/gfx/schriftrolle.jpg 

Ist zwar nicht die schönste, aber ich bin schließlioch auch kein GFXer sondern Kotschreiber 

Gruesse

..ooOOipOOoo..


----------



## xennon (7. Dezember 2001)

hi!
also egal was du suchst, bei google bist du immer richtig  

seit neuestem gibt's dort auch ne bildersuche, perfekt also.
geh mal auf http://images.google.com und gib dann schriftrolle ein:
suchergebnis 
so, da wird ja hoffentlich was für dich dabei sein!!
wenn du eine leere rolle brauchst, kannst ja den text wegretuschieren, z.b.

hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen, noch eine bessere schriftrolle zu finden als du eig. eh schon hast ;-)

cyá


----------



## NocTurN (7. Dezember 2001)

Such im web nach Leonardi Da'Vincis Skizzen, das muster des papiers kann man wunderbar fuer so etwas benutzen und das beste daran, es sieht wirklich verdammt real aus


----------



## fragmen (9. August 2004)

*Schriftrollen*

Find ich super, ich surf auf dem Netz und such nach Schriftrollen jpg für einen Hintergrund und euch hier habe ich gefunden. Nicht schlecht


----------



## Night Vision Worker (9. August 2004)

@ fragmen:
In welcher Suchmaschine denn?! 0.o


----------



## fragmen (9. August 2004)

*gefunden*

...hab ich dies hier indem ich bei der Address Bar oben die Worte "? Schriftrolle Foto" eingegeben habe, dass hat mich zur MSN Suche gebracht und etwa die 5. Option war ein link genau zu hier. Ich surf ein bisschen amerikanisch...Danke


----------

